
Nushell – a modern shell written in Rust - bryanrasmussen
https://github.com/nushell/nushell
======
obituary_latte
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20783006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20783006)

------
pcr910303
While I fully appreciate & support the structured shell approach (I believe
it’s the future), I wish the efforts in making a mew shell should be more
directed to a small selection of projects.

elvish[0], uxy[1], ngs[2] and basically all shell projects that allow other
languages(e.g. python: tako[3], racket: rash[4] janet: janetsh[5]) are all
similar attempts; and there are numerous more alternative (non-structured)
shells like fish[6], and a whole lot more.

As a daily user of fish and a person hyped by elvish (but not using it as a
daily driver :-(), I hope some structured shells get at least some traction,
but there are too much approaches.

Well, I didn’t start as a rant but it became one anyway.

[0]: [https://elv.sh/](https://elv.sh/)

[1]: [https://github.com/sustrik/uxy](https://github.com/sustrik/uxy)

[2]: [https://github.com/ngs-lang/ngs](https://github.com/ngs-lang/ngs)

[3]: [https://takoshell.org/](https://takoshell.org/)

[4]: [https://rash-lang.org/](https://rash-lang.org/)

[5]:
[https://github.com/andrewchambers/janetsh](https://github.com/andrewchambers/janetsh)

[6]: [https://fishshell.com/](https://fishshell.com/)

------
e2le
Nutshell looks like it's shaping up to be the new hotness in shell land.

------
ertucetin
It looks great!

